# Cherry Grove Pier Report 10/16



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

THE KINGS ARE BACK!!!

We caught four today between 2:30 and 4:00. A short juvenile 10-8 came in first. Then I caught my first king from CG, a 17-11. Vicki caught her first one also, a 131, and at the same time Pat was bringing in a 17-4.

Then as the sun was going down and the rigs were coming in we had one final run on literally the final rig in the water. After a short fight, Hoss brought a nice 15-5 to the gaff.

The spots were off and on today. The blues were pretty thick before 9:00 AM, and we ended up with blues on most of the rigs. But the blues didn't last and most of the kings today were caught on spots.

I fished a gold-hook rig at noon and caught a tiny spanish, a small blue and a 6# cownose ray.

Overall the best day I've had since I got here. And I finally caught myself a king.

Sunrise over the rigs



















A full rail










Fighting a king










Me with my first king at CG, 17-11










Me and Vicki, wearing our newbie tails with pride










The last king, a great ending to a great day










And as soon as dinner is over, I'm headed back out!

Man, it's great to be fishing.

Evan


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice work. Cool necklace.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great pics and Great Work!!!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Much better picture you have now, instead of the car 

Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

where are the big spots in SC


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*Pier Report 10/17*

The spot were off again. In the morning there were lots of blues hitting bottom rigs and the king baits, but they shut off around 11.

Perry caught the only king of the day around 3:00. The wind was high out of the southwest, but it switched to southeast around sunset. Huge schools of menhaden were circling the pier all day, and we pulled full cast nets until the bait tanks filled up. Right as the rigs were coming in something busted my bait, matbe a small king. But whatever it was dodged the hooks. 

I'll be out there early tomorrow morning, hopefully the weather will be better than predicted.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

The family and I walked the pier looking for you. Right about the time you posted. No wonder I didn't see ya. Also saw no king rigs out either. We only saw 4 spots pulled in the whole time we were there.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah the king rigs have to come down at sunset per pier rules. After that, big rods + live baits = sharking under SC law. 

*Pier Report 10/18*

Some spots caught today, and I saw 3 black drum brought up on the pier. We had two nice kings run today but both times the fish threw the hooks. The spot fishermen were out in force early, but then the wind picked up and the rain got thicker and everyone disappeared.

Pogies and mullet were all around the pier again today, and we netted plenty of both. The mullet were 3"-4" long and stacked thick in the water.

The weather was crap or most of the day, with high winds and rain until almost 2:00. It's a sad day when you consider jumping in the ocean to _warm up_.

Then of course there were the two teenagers on surfboards that insisted on surfing right in front of a group of surf fisherman about 50 yds off the pier. They are luck that they didn't get hit with a 4oz lead.

Hopefully the wind will drop off tomorrow and the cloud cover will lift. The kings are out there! We saw four of them sky baits about 100 yds out and one ran straight through the baits, plus the two that actually hit the rigs.

Tight lines!

Evan


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> *Yeah the king rigs have to come down at sunset per pier rules. After that, big rods + live baits = sharking under SC law. *
> 
> *Pier Report 10/18*
> 
> ...


Horry County Ordinance as SC has no law against shark fishing.

SCDNR will not enforce this being a local Ordinance. Only Local police Officer will enforce this.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice, sound like you guys have your hands full up there! nothing like a senators point of view huh?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Southern Man said:


> Horry County Ordinance as SC has no law against shark fishing.
> 
> SCDNR will not enforce this being a local Ordinance. Only Local police Officer will enforce this.


The Horry County ordinance makes shark fishing illegal, but SC DNR laws define what sharking is. And SC DNR officers will enforce the ordinance. Saw them make two arrests last week.

And the penalties have changed. Used to be $500 ticket and they take the offending rod. Now in addition to that you spend 24 hrs in jail and they take all your chit, up to and including one guy's truck on Saturday night. 



> nothing like a senators point of view huh?


You are right about that, friend. That one and the first pic (Sunrise over the rigs) are at Wolf's getting blown up for hanging right now.

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*Pier Report 10/19*

My final day on the pier 

The weather was much better than Saturday, and the sun was shining though the air was still cold in the morning. Bait was nowhere to be seen until around 1:00 when a small school of pogies ran in from the northeast headed straight for the pier. We had nets ready and they were almost in range when some genius threw a Gotcha right in front of them (after being asked to wait until after the nets went out) and turned them straight around. 

We got lucky at 3:00 though and several big schools went right under us. Finally got to throw my new pogy net (8', 2 lbs per ft, 5/8" mesh) and it netted so many fish that they pulled the whole net to the surface!! I filled both 100-gal bait tanks with one throw 

Other than that the fishing was uneventful. Blues in the morning just like the other days, and some blues came in with the pogy schools. We watched three or four big kings sky baits from 2:00 until I left but they never moved in close.

Overall a good day, but saddened by the knowledge that I would be leaving when the rigs came up. Packed up about 4:30, piled the rigs in the car and headed for home.

Tight lines,
Evan


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The Horry County ordinance makes shark fishing illegal, but SC DNR laws define what sharking is. And SC DNR officers will enforce the ordinance. Saw them make two arrests last week.
> 
> And the penalties have changed. Used to be $500 ticket and they take the offending rod. Now in addition to that you spend 24 hrs in jail and they take all your chit, up to and including one guy's truck on Saturday night.



OK so which is it:



kingfisherman23 said:


> Wildlife officers will not do anything about catching sharks, and I've never seen a county cop walk out on the pier when management hadn't called them out in the first place.
> 
> Evan





Fishing_Hawk said:


> I recently placed a phone call to the SC DNR office and asked about the Horry Country Ord. on Shark Fishing. Her reply was that the DNR only enforces state laws and that a DNR officer will not enfore a county ord.
> 
> on another note. As i was fishing late every night while in myrtle beach, the beach cop that rides up and down the beach at night never paid me nor the other guy fishing near me any attention. in fact at one point i actually jumped in front of his truck to see what he would do and he laughed at me and said hes going to slow to hit me


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

SouthernMan:

My earlier post was based on eleven years of fishing the NMB area, and up until last week I would have stood by what Fishing_Hawk and I posted.

I was talking to the people that work the pier house at CG and evidently they are really cracking down on sharking in the past 5 months. Mikle told me that the people breaking the ordinance has been ridiculous. Some guy in August tried to walk out onto CG with a 14/0 and a cooler full of blue and king heads.

I heard multiple people talking about calling DNR on shark fishing this summer.

This is the first year I've ever even heard about the law leading to tickets, and I saw two arrests last week. One of them was a DNR officer writing the citation and the other was the county police officer writing it.

Confounded the heck out of me.

Evan


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> SouthernMan:
> 
> My earlier post was based on eleven years of fishing the NMB area, and up until last week I would have stood by what Fishing_Hawk and I posted.
> 
> ...


Well I just got off of the phone with SCDNR. 
I called the Charleston Division which has Horry County. 
Who I called: Law Enforcement Division of DNR: #843-953-9307 

She told me that DNR would not enforce a County Ordnance as it was not a state law. 
So I went further and asked if someone called DNR because I was shark fishing in Horry County, would DNR write me a ticket, she said they would not. 
Don't take my word for it the phone # is listed above give them a call.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I gave them a call, and got the same reply you did. And it makes sense that DNR wouldn't enforce a local ordinance. But I could have sworn that the guy writing the ticket was wearing a DNR uniform. Dunno, maybe I was mistaken. It's definitely happened before. 

Evan


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I gave them a call, and got the same reply you did. And it makes sense that DNR wouldn't enforce a local ordinance. But I could have sworn that the guy writing the ticket was wearing a DNR uniform. Dunno, maybe I was mistaken. It's definitely happened before.
> 
> Evan


Horry County Environmental Control Officers, wear a shirt with a Logo that looks simulator to a DNR Officers Logo. I think thats what you saw. I was kind of surprised the first time I payed attention to the logo.

PS: I'm not trying to bust your nad's just trying to get to the botton of this.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

That could be what it was. All I know is that some officer that wasn't a police officer came out on the pier and wrote the guy a citation before escorting him to the parking lot. Was at the pier house and saw them load all the guy's stuff into a goldish pickup with a decal on the side and drive off.

Certainly could have been an Enviromental officer. I was kinda busy having a  Oh S%#T  moment to take a closer look. Assumed the guy was DNR since he wasn't a cop.

Thanks for the correction!

The second one I saw was definitely a cop, came out to the end, packed up one guy's stuff and bustled him into the Beach Patrol truck in handcuffs. Another cop got in the guy's truck and they both headed out. 

Evan


----------

